# Ultegra 6700 shifters compatible with 6600 components?



## MercuryMan76

I have Ultegra SL on one of my bikes and was thinking of getting the new 6700 shifters but can someone tell me if the new shifters are still compatible 6600 series derailleurs or did they change up the ratios or anything?


----------



## DaveT

MercuryMan76 said:


> I have Ultegra SL on one of my bikes and was thinking of getting the new 6700 shifters but can someone tell me if the new shifters are still compatible 6600 series derailleurs or did they change up the ratios or anything?


If I'm reading the Shimano Compatibility Chart correctly, the 6700 series shifters work properly only with the 6700 series front and rear derailleurs.


----------



## ATB24

I would be curious as well. Anyone have any direct experience?


----------



## backinthesaddle

6700 is NOT compatible with 6600. The cable pull ratios are different. You can run the cranks, brakes and the chains/cassettes are compatible, but that's about it.


----------



## frdfandc

Everything is compatible. But the 6700 stuff works much nicer with 6700 stuff. I have installed a mix of the new 6700 stuff with the 6600 stuff. The customer has zero complaints.

Dave T - Shimano doesn't have the new updated compatibility chart up yet showing 6700. It only has the new 7900 stuff.




IRVINE, CA (BRAIN)—Shimano Ultegra 6700 is entirely new for 2010 and borrows the look and many features of the Dura Ace 7900 series to drop 150 grams of weight compared to Ultegra 6600.

The most noticeable change is the redesigned crankset that borrows Dura Ace technology for its hollow large chainring to keep things light and stiff for crisp shifting. The look is also clearly Dura Ace inspired. The new crank saves 15 grams over the current Ultegra SL crank.

And like Dura Ace, ST-6700 Dual Control Levers feature hidden cables so everything is under the tape. The levers have carbon blades, are more compact than previous Ultegra levers, now have reach adjustment and easier braking from the hoods.

ST-6700 levers are backwards compatible with 6600 series Ultegra drivetrains and brakes, though Shimano says mixing the groups will not take full advantage of the new features. The front derailleur stroke of the new group is similar to the 6600 front derailleur, but the brakes have revised pivots like Dura Ace.

Derailleurs all adopt wider pivots for less flex and the group uses an asymmetrical chain similar to Dura Ace.

Brakes have revised pivots similar to Dura Ace groups, but because the front derailleur stroke remains similar to 6600 Ultegra, backward compatibility is possible.

Rounding out the new group is the WH-6700 Ultegra wheelset, which weighs 1650 grams and is Road Tubeless compatible.


----------



## backinthesaddle

"Working" together is a relative term. We did it at the shop. It "worked" but shifted like crap. I din't understand why someone would want to mix the two. Just to say they have the new shifters?
"Yeah, I have 6700, but it shifts like crap 'cause I didn't buy derailleurs..."


----------



## ATB24

backinthesaddle said:


> "Working" together is a relative term. We did it at the shop. It "worked" but shifted like crap. I din't understand why someone would want to mix the two. Just to say they have the new shifters?
> "Yeah, I have 6700, but it shifts like crap 'cause I didn't buy derailleurs..."


Could be tons of reasons why you want to mix. In my case, i need shifters for a cx bike i'm putting together, so i figured i would buy the 6700 shifters for my main road bike and put my older shifters on the cx bike.

Guys here have reported success changing only the shifters with the rest being all 6600, so i guess it's all about proper adjustment:
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...sid=35b2dfeb39970ce1296d0bae4d6bdd5f&start=15


----------



## C-40

*mixing...*

The same thing was said about the new Campy 11 speed RD and I have verified that it is different, but not much.

If Shimano users want the facts, all they have to do is try the simple procedure that I did to determine the difference between a 10 and 11 speeed Campy RD. It was easy to determine that the new RD had a larger actuation ratio. 

Just putting parts together and guessing about why it work poorly isn't wise.

The same goes for the brakes. It wouldn't take much effort to figure out what the difference is. The two brakes will either have more or less mechanical advantage, depending on the mix of brake lever and brake.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=160601


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

"The front derailleur stroke of the new group is similar to the 6600 front derailleur, but the brakes have revised pivots like Dura Ace."

Interesting.
In other words.....Shifting, good......braking, bad.
I wonder if 6700 has the same modulation problems that 7900 has?
7800 has the best brakes ever. (stopping power and modulation)


----------



## dsevern

There's a review in the latest BiCycling that states:
The new U6700 shifters are backwards compatible with DA7800 and U6600 rear deraileurs. If you use a DA7800 or U6600 front deraileur, you will experience "B" level performance.


----------



## ATB24

Figured I would update my experience in case any1 searches in the future. I had my 6700 shifters installed w/ all 6600 parts and it works perfectly. No issues shifting at all


----------



## jksu

*cool*

cool, great to know. i'm thinking of getting them on my 7800 bike. love the shape of the new levers but don't want to invest in a whole new groupo.

did you buy from your lbs or online? did you use stock shimano cables?

how's the braking with the 6600 brakes?

jksu



ATB24 said:


> Figured I would update my experience in case any1 searches in the future. I had my 6700 shifters installed w/ all 6600 parts and it works perfectly. No issues shifting at all


----------



## ATB24

Everything works perfect. Braking is excellent, I don't notice any difference from before.
I bought the shifters as a "new take off" on ebay, so they didn't come w/cables, housings, etc... then took them to my LBS to install. 
As for the cables, not sure what he used, i always let him use his judgment and use what he thinks is best.


----------



## merlinluvr

backinthesaddle said:


> 6700 is NOT compatible with 6600. The cable pull ratios are different. You can run the cranks, brakes and the chains/cassettes are compatible, but that's about it.



Hmmmm, my rear 6600 brifter broke and I put the 6700's on and it runs like an absolute dream. The braking was a bit 'different', but not bad. I'm an anally retentive 'noise' person with the drive train and in 2K miles have not heard a peep.

I'm sure on paper it shouldn't work, but on the road I have actually found it to be an all around huge increase in comfort, equal shifting to my 6600 or maybe even better and hands down better looking.


----------



## AllezCat

MM76, I just installed the shifters with 6600 front and rear derailluers, Tektro brakes and an FSA gossamer with no problem. I rode the snot out of it on a rolling course with lots of braking and shifting and had no problems. 
I put the new shifters on because I wanted to...that was enough reason for me.


----------



## merlinluvr

ATB24 said:


> Could be tons of reasons why you want to mix. In my case, i need shifters for a cx bike i'm putting together, so i figured i would buy the 6700 shifters for my main road bike and put my older shifters on the cx bike.
> 
> Guys here have reported success changing only the shifters with the rest being all 6600, so i guess it's all about proper adjustment:
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...sid=35b2dfeb39970ce1296d0bae4d6bdd5f&start=15


I did mine b/c the rest of my drive worked perfectly, but the rear brifter was shot. I don't see any reason to trash an entire gruppo b/c one component died. I liked the recessed cables and new pivot point.....sold me and I LOVE them. I'm sure Shimano would love for everyone to buy new gruppos every time something breaks, but I ain't that dude.


----------



## jksu

*love'm too*

i sold my 7800s and got the 6700s. great decision. while i do love the silky smooth shifting of 7800, the 6700s flat top are just better for my larger hands. i have another bike with campy and the fit is more similar. also the braking from the hoods and drops is much improved. definitely plenty of power and modulation. carbon levers is nice too. 

there is some adjustment to the more mechanical feel vs the silkly shifts of the 7800 but the hidden cables is a nice look too.

jksu



merlinluvr said:


> I did mine b/c the rest of my drive worked perfectly, but the rear brifter was shot. I don't see any reason to trash an entire gruppo b/c one component died. I liked the recessed cables and new pivot point.....sold me and I LOVE them. I'm sure Shimano would love for everyone to buy new gruppos every time something breaks, but I ain't that dude.


----------



## sekine73

Bringing this back up - I have a 6600 front derailluer, brakes and control levers, 7800 rear derailluer. Geartrain and brakes work great, but I really like the fit of my hands on the 6700/7900 control levers. I found a set of 7900 levers for same price as 6700 levers. The 7900 levers are still in a box because of mixed info at LBS. Has anyone made a successful retrofit with this combo?


----------



## DaveT

sekine73 said:


> Bringing this back up - I have a 6600 front derailluer, brakes and control levers, 7800 rear derailluer. Geartrain and brakes work great, but I really like the fit of my hands on the 6700/7900 control levers. I found a set of 7900 levers for same price as 6700 levers. The 7900 levers are still in a box because of mixed info at LBS. Has anyone made a successful retrofit with this combo?


You will need to use a 7900 front derailleur with the 7900 levers, the derailleur is matched to the 7900 front shifter and is not compatible with other Shimano front shifters. All the rest of your components will work well with your proposed set-up.


----------



## zac

sekine73 said:


> Bringing this back up - I have a 6600 front derailluer, brakes and control levers, 7800 rear derailluer. Geartrain and brakes work great, but I really like the fit of my hands on the 6700/7900 control levers. I found a set of 7900 levers for same price as 6700 levers. The 7900 levers are still in a box because of mixed info at LBS. Has anyone made a successful retrofit with this combo?


Do a search under my name for 7800 and 7900 mixing, you'll have to go back at least a year. Since the 6700 levers appear to be back compatible with the 6600 FD, I suspect that they are markedly different in use from the 7900 shifters. The 7900 shifters do not work well with the 7900 FD. 

HTH
zac


----------



## sekine73

DaveT said:


> You will need to use a 7900 front derailleur with the 7900 levers, the derailleur is matched to the 7900 front shifter and is not compatible with other Shimano front shifters. All the rest of your components will work well with your proposed set-up.


That confirms what LBS told me. Looks like I'm going shopping for an FD7900! Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## DaveT

sekine73 said:


> That confirms what LBS told me. Looks like I'm going shopping for an FD7900! Thanks for the quick response!


20 Pesos please.


----------



## johannordlund

Are the Ultegra 6700 shifters compatible with 2008 105 front and Ultegra rear derailleurs? My 105 front shifter is broken.


----------



## DaveT

johannordlund said:


> Are the Ultegra 6700 shifters compatible with 2008 105 front and Ultegra rear derailleurs? My 105 front shifter is broken.


Yes. 6700 shifters are backwards compatible with 5600/6600/7800 components and will mix and match successfully.


----------



## sekine73

Finally had a short break in the rain and high winds to take a short ride. Thought I'd share my first impressions of retrofit of Ultegra 6600 controls and front derailuer to D/A 7900 controls/front deraileur with existing 6600 brakes and 7800 rear derailuer.

Bike: '07 Tarmac Expert, 39/53 double
Distance travelled for test: 23 miles

Comfort: Definite improvement for my hands when on the hoods. I had been experiencing some periodic pain in my left hand when on the hoods - so far, no pain at all. 
Shifting: Might just be my imagination but it seems that the upshift on the cassette takes longer stroke of lever to engage, but once engaged it happens quickly and smoothly - Shimano style. No noticable change on downshift on cassette, but I failed to check if I could take more than 2 cogs at a time. I'll get back to you on that. Took a little getting used to when shifting from small chainring to large. If you only tap the lever until you feel the first click, you will only trim the front derailuer. If you want to shift to large ring, you must continue with the stroke and push the lever to second click or double shift the lever. When shifting from large to small chainring, one simple lever move. 
Brakes: Stronger, with perhaps less modulation room than before, as others have mentioned. I didn't see this as a negative, just something to adapt to.

Would I do it again? I'm doing a number of centuries this year and RAIN, so I'm looking for all the comfort I can get. I really like the feel of my hands on the 7900 hoods, and that in itself, was worth the price of admission, IMO. Drivetrain still runs at least as quiet and smooth as before. And the carbon levers are sweet, and they won't freeze my fingers on early morning rides before the sun heats things up!


----------



## surferdude69

Has anyone tried the 7800/ 6600 old style exposed cable levers with the newer 7900/6700 groupsets?
I have quite small hands, and find the newer shift levers just too big to get a decent grip on...


----------



## SteveV0983

I had a full 6600 setup and bought a new frame and wanted all new components, but I like the 6600 shifters better. So I ended up with 6600 shifters and brakes, 6600SL cranks, 6700 RD, FD, and cassette and 7801 chain. It all works absolutely flawless and I'm real picky. Shimano's chart showing B-level compatibility for the FD is a bunch of crap. The only thing that should match to be perfect are shifters and brakes because of the pull ratio. All other drive train pieces are absolutely compatible.


----------

